# SF Bay Area: Fort Funston GSD Day!



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's some pictures of our Fort Funston meet today! Everything went smoothly and everyone had fun, especially Miko. Before this, Miko was attacked, so was kinda weary of other dogs, but thanks to the forum dogs, he's back to himself, so thanks for that everyone.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great pics, and thanks for starting a thread! I'm still going through mine, I took over 150 pictures!!!!







A bunch of other people had cameras too, so there should be tons of pictures added. A VERY fun day for everyone!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed all the cameras... especially Samuel's which Miko was licking haha.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

Nice meeting everyone today! Dudley is still sleeping it off!

If you look at the group pics, you can see Dudley walking off and that started the break!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome pictures! It looks like everyone had a great time. Beautiful area to bring the dogs. You guys are so lucky that you live close to the ocean!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

YESSSS!!!! I was waiting and anxiously anticipating the Bay area meet up pics! Look at all those Beautiful GSDs on the beach! cant wait to see more!


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

That was almost too much for my eyes to take.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow. Looks like you had quite a group today. It appears that everyone had a great time.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomGreat pics, and thanks for starting a thread! I'm still going through mine, I took over 150 pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 150 pictures??? Whimp.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Stay tuned, I probably won't get my pics up until tomorrow morning, and Samuel has pics, Richard has pics, Carol has pics, Lisa has pics.....


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I had to put mine first, before all of you guys with your expensive cameras and Nikons, and big lenses. Else, nobody'd even look at mine!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomGreat pics, and thanks for starting a thread! I'm still going through mine, I took over 150 pictures!!!!
> ...


LOL. I thought the same thing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

159 to be exact, but so far I've whittled it down to 116, and still going. It was hard - there were so many people to talk to and so much action going on that I didn't want to miss anything. I thought I got the group in two pics that I was going to try and splice together but neither of them are there, so there must have been an error of some sort.







I know Richard got a good shot of the group, so I'm counting on him to post it. 

I did get some great shots of Keefer & Halo doing what they do and Miko & Dudley playing like BFFs, along with a bunch of other stuff, but we're going out to the movies tonight, so I won't finish until tomorrow.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomGreat pics, and thanks for starting a thread! I'm still going through mine, I took over 150 pictures!!!!
> ...


seriously!
i can shoot 3x that in half the time









now how many actually turned out - THAT is the question, lol.

well we're just getting home. (note: do not attempt to cross the golden gate bridge on a saturday unless you're planning for it to take 2hrs) ...on my way down for a much needed nap. not sure how many photos i'll have to contribute yet, but i'll get them up tonight guys!

great day!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome pics can't wait to see the rest
my favorite so far was with all the dogs
Brady is jealous he wanted to be there


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

The pics are enough to tempt me to move to the bay area, now if someone would just help me find a job there.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I would! That was a great picture of Ranger







And sometime a point and shoot catches the moment better than those big $$$ ones









It was really nice meeting you and Miko was a cutie.

I took 189 buy that means probably 18 good ones...still editing and uploading to photobucket!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought I saw Keefer in one of the pics...AM I correct or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: george1990I had to put mine first, before all of you guys with your expensive cameras and Nikons, and big lenses. Else, nobody'd even look at mine!



The early bird gets the worm.....


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

What a gorgeous group of GSDs! Looks like lots of fun!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

The pictures are great! What beautiful and happy dogs. All day as I was stuck at work I was wishing we could have brought Benny. i hope we can do this again soon.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

German Shepherds everywhere! I love it! Beautiful pups...looks like lots of fun! Kodiak and Arwen are jealous!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

We had a great day at FF today! It was really nice meeting all the people we hadn't met before and seeing the old gang again. Heidi has finally recovered from her bout of the "saltwater trots"! We've been there five times and this is the first time this has happened. But, boy did she have a GREAT time!

Here are some of our pics:

Kayla









Toby with his eye on the ball









Happy Heidi









Indy









Xargos and a new friend









Halo and Keefer (?)









Happy Tilden









Dudley proudly laying in the hole he dug


----------



## Skittles42 (Jun 14, 2007)

Elsa had a great time too. She couldnt believe how many people had chuck it's. She slept all the way home. Nice to meet everyone too.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some more!

Handsome Ranger









A very sandy (but happy) Toby









Tilden and Teddy waiting for the ball









Halo and Keefer









Partial group picture


















Heidi









Tilden and Teddy









Tilden (Where's my treat?)


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Looked like a fun day!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Darn it! I missed yet another Bay Area meet up. Looks like you had a great crowd and fun was had by all! Looking forward to seeing hundreds more pictures.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, GSD heaven??? Haha, they're all so gorgeous! I'm so jealous... I just gotta keep reminding myself that we're having a meet up pretty soon here in GA. 








Great pictures, beautiful setting, frisky pups...looks like you all had a great day.

P.S. I LOOOOOVE that Indy!! Seriously!!

I can't believe how big Halo is!! She's almost Keef's size now! That Keef...everyone knows how I feel about him.








I just love all of them, they're all so different, and all so precious in their own individual ways.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey everyone. We had a great time today and after nearly 3 hours of beach, then lunch, we were all ready for a nap. 

Sorry that I do not post the pics here (takes time), but if I don't post at least the link, then the pics will be sitting there doing nothing







Enjoy the pics.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lewie221/ShepherdsAtFunston?authkey=Gv1sRgCIqkgoXH87DumQE&feat=email#

All the dogs were so well behaved today and it was a beautiful day all around. Thanks for setting it up and I look forward to the next one.

Diana, Richard and Siena


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok, here come mine. I'll apologize ahead of time...I can't get the names of most of the people or dogs right but it looks like most of them were identified above...GREAT FUN was had by all. I was afraid that I was going to have to carry Ranger up the ladder, and someone was going to have to carry me. But we made it!

There's Water, Let's GO!!









Gimme that disc!!









Does this suit make my butt look big? 








This one is Ranger

Tick Tack Toe, four in a row









You're Going Down!









Lookit my Form! Aren't I cute?!









All in Good Fun!









Ranger is practicing his focus; like Keefer and Halo









What kind of Shepherd is THAT?!?









Leader of the Pack 









Taking the High Road!


















There's a limpet attached to my neck!








Keefer and Halo

Perpetual Motion Puppy









Another new form of GSD?









Now What are they trying to take a picture of?!?









Throw the Ball









Need a Rest?









Halo









Keefer









ummm...Ranger?!?! I didn't see another big black one, but mine would never stick out his tongue at his friends









Rest Stop









Are these the most photographed dogs in the group or is it my imagination?









And yet another strange sort of GSD









Pretty Pup









Group shot-Get the people out quick!









Sand Crabbin









Shy girl gets into it









Too cute to pass up










I wish that I could get to the top like this!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Your Ranger has the most soulful and sweet face I've EVER seen on a GSD. Those huuuuuge brown eyes, he looks so wise and gentle, I think I'm in love with him!!! 








I just want to plant one on his big wet nose. Hehe!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahaha, and just who was he teasing in the tongue picture!??!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

He's such a total big goof! I love him to death. This was a great day for photographing him...if it's too bright out, he's just a black hole in a sea of...sea


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

And I think he was with Keefer and Halo; he just can't compete with their focus and tries to disrupt them by sticking out his tongue







Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Did Ranger have a tough time getting up those stairs? Indy had a terrible time, I'm glad I didn't have to carry her!

Some absolutely awesome pics and shots. Some great shts with Indy too, tough to get that canera shy girl! I'll have to download my pics, I didn't take as many, and don't know how they turned out yet!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are a few more pics from a real nice day. It was really great seeing so many new faces and dogs - I think we set a new record for our group with all the GSD's out there. 


Greetings and getting ready to start out



























The descent









Miko and Dudley really hit it off-best buds the entire day









Ranger; I got the disc!









Max, Halo and Keefer: what's a beach trip without getting in the water.









Kayla









Regal Halo









Fight!









whatcha talking about?? 


















Anyone see the ball?




































Ready? Set....









Go!









I dug this hole and I ain't giving it up!









I'm warning you









Say Uncle!









Max: Kids!









The watering hole.









Mom, the shepherds are hogging the water!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahahaha, the last pic is priceless. That face!! It's like he's being impatient, but still with a huuuuge smile, and that never ending tongue. Aww, I wish I could've went...too bad I'm on the other side of the country...diagonally, even. Aw, poo.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great shots! Very impressive group shot too. The last one truly is priceless, great caption. 

(I have a few to add, but DSL is down tonight - I really need to call, the statci on my pbone line is terrible.)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*yawn*

is 5 hours still considered a nap?









i had a great time today... so many new pups to keep track of, glad to see some new faces! carol, shannon, ray, lisa & dudleys dad - very nice to meet you all! (karin, i forgot your friends name, but i was glad that she was able to make it out. her dogs were great!)

i was without a personal camera, but i borrowed my friends and was able to get a couple of shots that i wanted to share... 

dogs!!!!!










miko, dudley and an unidentifiable extra limb:










ah ha - it was max... who seemed to have a great time today!










just a couple of coatie boys


















i love this slobber shot. i called Xargos and he stopped to look up like, "how do you know my name?" he's getting so big and so gorgeous!










miss kayla...










fuzzy puppy Miko...










dudley & dad...










a coastal kangaroo:










sewer rats:










also including a couple from the end of our SF day, crossing the Golden Gate bridge on the way home.

tilden scales this rock post w/o any whining or hesitation (big deal):










we were both quite proud!










i just love him!










how does one get so lucky?










the last shot before tourist began to flock and take photos with him...










...walking off lunch in Pt. Richmond


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't know who had a harder time going up, me or Ranger. I will blame it on him since technically, he's older. When we stopped for a breather, he just layed out until I got him going again. He sure didn't haul me up like I expected him to. Guess I need the huskies for that


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowDarn it! I missed yet another Bay Area meet up. Looks like you had a great crowd and fun was had by all! Looking forward to seeing hundreds more pictures.


Hop on out for the next one. You can dethrone Calone as the group from the farthest away!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is the thread that just keeps on giving! Can't wait to see the best of the 159 pictures! Seriously, I am so stressed out right now and it does my heart good to see all of these gorgeous dogs romping on the beach. They all look so happy. And Indy and Max wear the same harness as my Chama.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThis is the thread that just keeps on giving! Can't wait to see the best of the 159 pictures!










Guess mine are no good if you're still waiting for the best







I will have to try harder next time...just kidding









I'm sorry that you're having a stressful time and if traveling to Fort Funston Vicariously helps, then we're happy that you could join!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm green with envy!!!
Look at all those GORGEOUS GSDs!!!
















I'm moving over there! 

You guys need a WGSD in the shots!!!!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliI'm green with envy!!!
> Look at all those GORGEOUS GSDs!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I could fake it with a couple of Alaskan huskies


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefool
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliI'm green with envy!!!
> ...



<span style='font-size: 20pt'> <span style="color: #006600"> ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span> </span>


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Everybody got great shots!!! Karin, Dave's pictures, especially those closeups, are just as good as anybody else got with a fancier camera. The shutter lag is annoying with a P & S, but the picture quality from most of them is really nice!

Calone, I LOVE those shots of you and Tilden by the GG bridge! 



> Originally Posted By: doggonefool
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThis is the thread that just keeps on giving! Can't wait to see the best of the 159 pictures!
> ...


Nah, I think she just means that I'm going to post the best pictures out of the 159 I took, since obviously I won't be posting ALL of them!

So, I counted 12 shepherds in the group shot, plus there was Maximus, owned by the guy Tanya met at FF on a prior visit, and Tyson, whose owner Becky just happened to arrive at the same time and joined us on our walk, who were not in the picture - a new record of 14 GSDs! Plus we had Indy, little Max, and Toby and Teddy, so it was a very big group.









Off to put together yet another picture post!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Some random shots of the group:

At the meeting area










Descending en masse on the water stop










Hitting the trail










On the beach










Shannon, (Skittles42), her mom Maryann, Diana, and Richard with Elsa, Tyson and Siena










Ray (george1990), his girlfriend Sarah, and Diana pose with Miko and Max










A whole bunch of people and dogs










Karin chats with Calone while hubby Dave greets Indy, and Lisa pets her boy Max










Samuel, Calone, Karin & Dave with their friend (Barbara?) and Kayla, Ranger, Toby & Teddy, Tilden, and Heidi










Carol and her boy Ranger










Richard climbs a rock for a better view, and is joined by Siena










Okay, enough people - it's all about the dogs, right?!?!









Playing ball while we wait for everyone to show up - Halo gets the ball and Keefer gets Halo










Tilden, Keefer, and Halo in the ocean










Puppy Smackdown starring Miko & Dudley - Round 1




























Round 2




























Round 3, with Kayla as referee



















Dudley and his hole



















Poor puppy has had about as much fun as he can stand!


















Sweet old guy Max










And the OTHER Max










Xargos & Tyson, who also hit it off










Max, Keefer, Halo, and Xargos










Dudley and Miko play in the surf










Tilden being Tilden










Stay tuned - the Keefer & Halo show to follow.....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

And here they are, the infinitely photogenic, and always entertaining Keefer & Halo!!!!









Keef gets wet (imagine!







)










*love my Turbodisc*










Stalked by Halo










Sharing







Or something....


















Uh, oh - Turbodisc may not survive this kind of abuse




























A down for the ball










"Is he ever going to throw it?"










"We're waiting..."










"Pffft, I've got your Turbodisc, neener neener"










"Hey, who are YOU?" 










Stud-puppy










Some closeups


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Debbie - all great shots but holy crap those last 4 of Keefer and Halo - those are framers!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks Barb! The flat light was great for pictures, especially from close up. Too much sun and you get shadows, so a little fog or clouds is GOOD!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pictures, great dogs, great people having fun. What else could anybody ask for... I hope our meet in our state at the end of this month will match this one in Lansing...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Is this LisaT's Max? Awesome picture! I agree with Barb those last 4 of Keefer and Halo deserve frames and some mats.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, that's LisaT's boy! He had a fabulous time, and it was so great to finally meet them!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Some how I didn't make the connection with Max and Lisa - where is my brain today? That picture really makes me want to kiss his head!!

I'm very glad to hear that Lisa and dogs made it to the outing!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Max did very well - he did poop out a bit towards the end, but he was playing in the water right along with the youngsters of the group, and even went up on the rock with Richard and Siena! Here's a picture from an earlier trip where you can see how high up it is:










Max just scampered right up










"Wow, that's a long way down!"


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Loving all these pictures!! Halo always looks so intense.. she is a looker though and Keef is as handsome as ever.. as usual. 

Also Calone that picture of Tilden on the rock with the tourists in the back looking at hime.. JUST FABULOUS! definately worth framing! He looks so regal like some kind of super hero that just saved the world and the on lookers are in awe. The picture definately tells a story. Love it.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

That place is so beautiful. I remember my mom took me down there when I went to visit a few years ago and we watched the hang gliders run and take off on the cliffs







pretty cool to watch though.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's our last batch!

Hey! Look what I just caught. I wonder if there are any more out there!










Elsa:









Miko:









Fun on the beach


















Dudley:









The ball-crazed gang









Halo: The disc is MINE!









Up close & personal with Keefer









Heidi striking a pose









Three tired, but happy, dogs at the end of the walk


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Aw gang that was a great time! I especially like the tired puppy
in the hole!!










(Love Calone and Tilden later on the RR tracks... I'd frame that!)

Looks a little cooler than usual!


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

I love the pic of them all in a down/stay!







Pretty scenery!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow look at all the pictures of the lovely GSDs (and the others). Looks like you guys had a wonderful day and time. I can't imagine such a large crowd of GSDs. Looks like everyone was so well-behaved too. Just amazing.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for all the additional photos you guys. you got some good ones... looking at them is almost as fun as the meet itself!

tilden being tilden, halo's "who are you" and keefers nose shots crack me up. there was also a funny tilden photo that dave got - my boy is such a ham.

i loved the golden gate view point photos too, as soon as a huge cloud moved, i rushed to my truck to get tilden and catch the photo op - and in the other, it was so funny to turn around and see the group of people watching. several people even asked if their kids could take photos with him!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh wow, how cool is that!? Looks like a fun day - there is not one pup that doesn't look thrilled to be there









By the way, I notice that Keefer often seems to have a certain little madam attached to his neck







Very cute.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you so very much for all the pictures - they bring up wonderful memories of the great time! 

Every shot is priceless as it captures for me the love, caring, and kindness for people and for dogs that the forum members radiate!

Everyone was made to feel very welcome! And I'm in love with all your dogs : )

Lisa, 
I was thrilled to have met you - so happy you made it (that was a long distance you had to travel) - greatly appreciate all your and Samuel's generosity, caring and wisdom!

Calone,
How is the next gathering looks like : ) What timeframe are we looking at?

Tanya


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KarinUp close & personal with Keefer


I LOVE this shot - do you mind if I steal it?











> Originally Posted By: DianaBSorry that I do not post the pics here (takes time), but if I don't post at least the link, then the pics will be sitting there doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diana, I'm going to post a couple for you, hope you don't mind. Richard got some great shots:

Water stop










Siena and Maximus










Fuzzies Siena, Halo & Keefer










Ranger










Siena with her ball up on the rock, itty bitty people down below










Calone & Tilden in the tunnel










What Max spent most of the day doing










Siena and her half sibling Miko










Cool panoramic shot










Halo & Keefer crapped out at the pub after their big day


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I had a guy ask me if I had taken a picture of his dog and could I mail it to him. Had trouble understanding, but he wanted to pay me...NOT





































How sad not to have any pictures of you and your dog. How sad to have to ask a stranger. 


In the world of dog lovers, there are no strangers...just a lot of friends that you haven't met yet!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomUp close & personal with Keefer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure! You're welcome to it! I can email you a high-res one if you'd like. Just let me know. I love his little eyebrows and gigantic nose!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Aw, I love how Keefer and Halo never stray more than a few feet from each other. Looks like they really love each other, so much so that Halo tries to be an extra limb of Keefer's!! 








She's really growing up to be a fabulous looking dog, just like her big bro!! That Siena, too!


----------



## LavalK9 (Jun 14, 2006)

What a nice day you all had at the beach. Wish we could have join you, I bet Wyatt would have enjoyed having so many friends to play with








I like all the pictures, specially the ones with the dogs on a down stay. So many beautiful dogs.

Was there any fight among the dogs? They seem to all get along very well. 
Is the beach dog friendly all year long?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: caviewCalone,
> How is the next gathering looks like : ) What timeframe are we looking at?


*sigh*
unfortunately, the time may finally come that i'll have to miss out on a meet







i don't have any trips planned so far until christmas and with work being slow, but school picking up, i need to stay in town (LA) as much as possible.

if anything comes up i'll be sure to be in touch. it would even be nice to do a smaller scale meet up with just a couple of us. i almost always go to pt isabel when i'm here... and occasionally bring Gia along too if she's feeling up to it.

so we'll see


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

BowWowMeow -- Max's first harness was a green one like Chama's









My Baby Bella, Indy says thank you









Can't express how much fun Max had. He hasn't had the fun opportunities like so many of these dogs. It was great to be able to watch him just have space to run and play.

I am glad I was able to make it too -- what an absolutely great day, and an absolutely great thread to remember it!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, can we stand a few more pics? They might be a bit Max-heavy though









Max (with Dudley's Dad) and Indy, happy to be there!



















Group Shot










Calone, Tildon and Heidi (?)










Samuel and Kayla










Miko and Miko's Dad









Carol 









And more dogs:


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I love this one!









"I'm furry!!"









We're going to have to post some more of these pics! very nice.

Loving this thread!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I wish I could have been there. Looks like so much fun!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

No fighting that I was aware of; a couple of snarkies. Ranger got rolled in the water when he dared get between Keefer and Halo







The rest was just GSD roughhousing and nothing out of hand. It was pretty great!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Karin
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomUp close & personal with Keefer
> ...


Yes please! Email addy is in my profile.











> Originally Posted By: doggonefoolNo fighting that I was aware of; a couple of snarkies. Ranger got rolled in the water when he dared get between Keefer and Halo


Ack - Ranger too? *embarrassed* He did the same thing to Xargos for trying to get in on the action, which earned him temporary leash detention. He's a tad bit proprietary about his little sis.


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful pictures!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTOkay, can we stand a few more pics? They might be a bit Max-heavy though


We can definitely stand some more pics, and you got some great ones! No worries about most of them being your own dog, I do the same thing, which is why it was so great that there were so many people taking pictures - all the dogs got represented!









I love the closeup I got of Max, but your pictures really captured his joy at being there and how much fun he had, and that's just priceless. The one of him nose to nose with that little dog is hilarious!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That close-up of Max is amazing. Did you say that you have a higher res version? LOL, I also liked that one of him on the big rock, looking down pondering how high that was. I was terrified he might try a short cut down, as he often acts before he thinks!

Tons of great pics - I think I'll look back at this thread and use them whenever the stress hits me!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Karin, Dave, Carol and others, thanks for posting the pics of Indy too - she's so hard to get a good pic of because she is camera shy. Dave, that shot of her looks even better on the big screen


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTThat close-up of Max is amazing. Did you say that you have a higher res version?


Yes! I upload them to photobucket at a smaller size but I store the full size versions on my computer. I may have cropped that one (can't remember) so it may not be FULL size, but it is definitely a much higher res. Let me know which ones you want and I can email them to you, just PM me your email address or send me an email so I'll have it.


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome pics. Wish I could have been there. Julie would have loved it!

julies'omom


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks CM, I will email you a bit later. I know that there were great shots all around - Samuel and everyone. I don't want to leave anyone out because they are all fantastic.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Looks like fun







but whats with all the clothes? Isn't it summer over there







? Seriously though, whats the air and water temps this time of year?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My gosh all those pics are stunning!!! I would love to do something like that!! My guys would have a blast too!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like a fun time!








No one up here in WA/OR wants to do a meet, I tried asking twice.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like you all had a fun time as usual. It looks like Juli and I missed some beautiful new GSDs, along with the rest of the usual group. I spent most of Saturday waiting for the plumber to finish replacing the bathroom and kitchen faucets that broke down last week! The pictures are awesome as usual. I look at them often after the meetups.

Glenn


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Missy, two words - ROAD TRIP!!!!

Glenn, sorry you couldn't make it. The weather was not as perfect as last time, but it was a great day with some new faces. WAY better than waiting for a plumber! Hope to see you and Juli at the next one.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Looks like fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it's the San Francisco Bay Area. Where you can get multiple seasons in a single day!

Temps were probably in the 60's. It was just cool enough to start with a jacket and several came off before we started the climp back up. 

Fortunately the hang gliding group has a webcam up on Fort Funston so we can (and do!) check it frequently before heading over. Includes temperature, wind and tide information. 
http://www.flyfunston.org/newwebcam/

But follow the general rule - "whatever weather you're dress for, put clothes in your car for the opposite! 



> Originally Posted By: Skittles42Elsa had a great time too. She couldnt believe how many people had chuck it's.


Shannon, plenty of ball freaks in our group, but Elsa clearly earned the Ball Freak Extraordinaire trophy!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdLooks like a fun time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missy I replied to your post... however I think I was the only one. I have no clue where all the NW people are!


----------

